# Can someone make this into a .gif for me please!



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!

huge hit from nhl preseason gamache on carcillo. the slo mo version would be prefered!

thanks!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

nobody? ill throw points at you if u want.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

My video editing software crashes when I try to edit it for some reason. I don't have that problem with other videos. Sorry.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

My friend Cochise MIGHT if you send him a PM. I doubt it though. He wouldn't make one for me when I asked him. I would learn to do it if I had Windows Movie maker. I think you need movie maker. I have no idea.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

yea, .gifs have always been a mystery to me.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually tried a hundred times, Dl'd 4 different softwares but they all crashed or couldnt read the vid. sry bud


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i got it done...


----------

